# surreypetsupplies.co.uk



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning guys.

Some of you may or may not know that surreypetsupplies.co.uk and surreypetsupplies.com is now directed to our web site.

Shortly after Surrey pets closed down, I contacted the owner and came to an agreed price and I purchased the domain names from his web developer.

The simple reason is to increase traffic to our website which makes perfect business sense. This re direct was done on Monday after we spent time monitoring the amount of hits the domains get and decided that it was worth doing.

I would like to point out that Scales and Fangs Ltd are no way connected to any company or individual that that operated under the name Surrey Pet Supplies or anything similar. we simply purchased the domains that were pointed to their company web site.

Please feel free to ask any questions.

Rob.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> Some of you may or may not know that surreypetsupplies.co.uk and surreypetsupplies.com is now directed to our web site.
> 
> ...


You may like to place this answer on one or two other Fora as questions have been asked.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Makes sound business sense to me. Many people still do not realise that surrey shut down and so would still visit the site.

Hopefully, people wont be stupid enough to tar you with any brush used for surrey.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> You may like to place this answer on one or two other Fora as questions have been asked.


Im just waiting to have my account authorised on a tortoise forum where I know it's been questioned, can you tell me of anywhere else?

Cheers.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone seen this questioned eslewhere?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Well done Rob, good idea.:2thumb:


----------

